# Casein protein vs. "time-released" protein



## bigsahm21 (Dec 13, 2007)

Which would be better before bed?  I'm considering buying one as a pre-bed meal because I hate eating that late at night...I'm never ever hungry, and it just feels like a chore to me.  Shakes would be easier.

The lady at the store I went to today said that taking straight casein would be a bad idea, and that before bed a "time-released" protein blend (a blend of whey, casein, etc.) would be more effective.  Anybody have any input on the subject for me?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2007)

Whichever is cheapest.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2007)

tell the fucking idiot to take a walk and stop selling shit. Take some casein, or try cottage cheese. It's cheaper.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 18, 2008)

Casein IS a slow-releasing protein. There's a lot of wisdom in "a glass of warm milk before bed".

And will someone please get rid of that spambot posting all over the forum?



B.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> tell the fucking idiot to take a walk and stop selling shit. Take some casein, or try cottage cheese. It's cheaper.



casein is time released like stated.  i would use a blend during the day, and straight casein at night.

and casein is cheaper per gram of protein than cottage cheese.


----------

